# What adapter do I use?



## rzrbck (Nov 26, 2019)

I am trying to connect an iPhone x to a Vankyo Leisure 3 LED projector. The cable I used is not working, the projector does not see the phone. There must be an special adapter to connect the two together. Any one there who can tell me what kind of cable or adapter to use? Thanx.


----------



## alzaa (Nov 29, 2019)

can check the google dongle ? link with projector , but there in maybe little expansive , you can buy chine dongle from aliexpress, and try , because all devices for screen mirroring iphone to all lcd or projector was not support just for android phones ☹ .


----------

